# essential Kitchen tools



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Other than the most obvious what is a kitchen tool must have!

I really like my dough whisk

Amazon.com: Danish Dough Whisk - Large: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sharpening steel. I absolutely HATE a dull knife.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

A big cast iron frying pan and a sturdy wooden spoon. I can cook just about anything with those


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

I like me a good sharp knife! 

i live close to the Kershaw knife factory/warehouse every December they have sweet warehouse sale where deals can be had and every year i go and buy more knifes. fancy 250-300.00 Shun chefs knifes for 60- 80.00 bucks i picked up a discontinued line of 1 piece all stainless 12" chefs knifes for 12.00 ea got 4 of those.


A dutch oven!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

SaskBound said:


> A big cast iron frying pan and a sturdy wooden spoon. I can cook just about anything with those


I don't even need a wooden spoon with my cast-iron - a knife or spatula is all that I need to cook up a storm! :sssh:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

A sharp knife and cutting board. When I cook at my inlaws house they have neither and it takes me two times longer than it should to get anyhting done.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Spoon which i could make and a dutchoven. Anything roasted can hit a sharp stick.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

MANUAL can opener.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> MANUAL can opener.


We have 2 of them in the kitchen and 2 in storage. We don't even own an electric one.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have one tucked inside each case of #10’s.

My essentials are pretty much like others who listed, cast iron pan, a few sharp knives and a sharpening stone. Spoons can be whittled and you can cook anything in a good iron pan. My favorite I have is a nickel cast iron pan. It used to be nice and shiny and is as non-stick as anything new off the shelf. A Dutch oven would be a second choice, you can fry as well as bake.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> We have 2 of them in the kitchen and 2 in storage. We don't even own an electric one.


Right on Jason and UncleJoe, with a manual you can open any size can. And don't forget the P38.


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

A proper whetstone, or several. And as important as it is to have good stones, it's equally important NOT to have gadgets that claim to sharpen but merely ruin edges. 

And knives worth sharpening, of course.. but estate sale cheapies work, they just need to have decent steel. And for a home kitchen, a thin 7" french style knife will do a great portion of whats necessary. Larger is faster sometimes but not often required. Between that medium chefs knife and a large paring knife, you can muddle through food prep fairly quickly. 

And acquire more good knives as the deals go by..

Of course, I do have a bucketfull of stainless steel spoons, spatulas, whisks, and similar that's required, and similarly a batch of stainless bowls, pots, saute skillets..I only use a very few pieces of cast iron, and much of that is for camping. Stainless is lower maintenance, easier to cook with (for triclad) and doesn't hold tastes like cast does.. but you need cast to make a roux.. 

And Griddles! I have the long oblong one that fits over both burners of a coleman stove, cast iron and I think a Griswold.. and an aluminum one that works ok, but is low end, and it's my loaner, and a nice Cuisinart triple layer stainless one that's braggin' good. And a stove top waffle iron, any sort of heat including campfire.. and a double fry, you'ld call an omelet pan, but it's for baking on an open flame, especially biscuits. It's a champ, grab one if you ever see one for sale. But it's the griddles that are an excuse to eat more pancakes, which I needed one.


----------

